# Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!



## Cormoraner (19. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich fische seit ein paar Wochen mit der Feederrute (leichtes Gerät, eher eine Picker bis 55g) am See und  konnte auch schon ein paar schöne Fische überlisten, trotzdem habe ich große Probleme mit der Bisserkennung. 

Ich kriege teilweise echt schöne und harte Biss rein, der Anhieb sitzt aber leider in den meisten Fällen nicht.

Nun habe ich mir überlegt meine Strategie zu überdenken:
Momentan fische ich mit AntiTangle Boom, 20g Futterkörben und Vorfächern die vll. 30cm lang sind. Meistens ist der Köder Mais der direkt auf den Haken geschoben wird (2-3 Stücke).

1. Damit der Haken besser sitzt dachte ich mir, ich probiere mal die Haarmontage aus. Damit müsste der Haken ja deutlich besser sitzen, richtig? Zielfisch gibt es nicht, freu mich über jeden Fisch!

2. Für bessere Bisserkennung brauche ich eine Montage die es mir erlaubt eine direkte Verbindung zum Köder zu haben. Da habe ich über die Schlaufenmontage gelesen. Ist diese zu empfehlen? Die Montage ist ja recht easy und schnell aufgebaut, habe ich schon ausprobiert.

3. Vorfachlänge verlängern! Eventuell sind die Fische etwas skeptisch bei der Nähe zum Futterkorb. Dachte vll. mal auf 60-70cm hochgehen?

4. Ist ein Freilauf notwendig beim Feedern? Ich besitze zwar einen an meiner Rolle, nutze ihn jedoch nicht da ich ja ständig bei der Rute sitze.

Ärgere mich über den heutigen Angeltag. Ich war heute Nacht kurz für 2 Stunden am See und habe knallharte Bisse gehabt, ging jedoch als Schneider nach Hause. 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Gardenfly (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

30cm Vorfachlänge ? für andere sind bereits 70cm zu kurz


----------



## vollkoffer (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Ich persönlich erkenne kaum einen Unterschied zwischen Schlaufenmontage und Anti Tangle Boom in der Bisserkennung.
Mittlerweile benutze ich aber häufiger die Schlaufenmontage, die verwickelt sich recht selten, wenn man den Seitenarm so verdrallt, das er etwas vom Körbchen absteht.
Experimente bei Hakengröße, Vorfachlänge sowie Art und Anzahl der Hakenköder bringen mir meistens den Erfolg.
Die Haarmontage würde ich nur bei grösseren, haltbaren Ködern einsetzen, alleine wegen des Gefummels beim neu beködern nach einem Fisch.


----------



## A@lrounder (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich fische seit ein paar Wochen mit der Feederrute (leichtes Gerät, eher eine Picker bis 55g) am See und  konnte auch schon ein paar schöne Fische überlisten, trotzdem habe ich große Probleme mit der Bisserkennung.
> 
> Ich kriege teilweise echt schöne und harte Biss rein, der Anhieb sitzt aber leider in den meisten Fällen nicht.
> ...




Als ich letzte Woche meinen ersten kleinen Ansitz mit der Feederrute hatte habe ich erstmal nur mit Pellets am Haar gefischt. Hab ihn knapp 2 Stunden nicht einen Zupfer bekommen. Wollte dann nicht als Schneider fahren und habe dann einen Wurm aufs Haar gezogen. Das brachte mir noch eine Brasse. Bin selber noch sehr unerfahren was das Feedern betrifft


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Erstmal zum Tangelboom : Kann man nehmen aber ich persönlich fische lieber ohne wenn denn schon als durchlauf gefischt wird.
Besser ist aber die Schlaufenmontage :  Der Fisch kann erst etwas abziehen,du siehst das an der Rutenspitze und während des abziehens kommt das Ende der Schlaufe mit dem Korb oder Bleigewicht und der Fisch hakt sich oft selbst.
Vorfachlänge : Standart im See ca,70 -80 cm.Fluss ab 80 cm.
Hast du ausgenudelte Maden und nichts gesehen,20cm kürzer.
Du siehst Bisse aber bekommst den Fisch nicht ? Kleineres Eisen dranmachen.
Die Bisse fallen je nach Fischart nicht immer gleich aus.
Deiner Beschreibung nach liest sich das nach kleinen Rotaugen bissen. 
Freilaurolle : Kann man nehmen ,mache ich auch oft,ist bequemer.


----------



## Matthias89 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Was auch sein kann ist, dass du zu hart anschlägst. So wars bei mir am Anfang. Wenn du ne lange Rute hast reicht schon das Anheben um den Fisch zu haken.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Da du ja nur die Bisse nicht verwerten konntest verlänger erst einmal das Vorfach auf ca 70 cm ,kann auch 80 cm sein mit nem 12 -14 er Haken.
Den Rest mit Haar usw. lass erst eimal weg.
Sonst schleichen sich vielleicht andere Fehler ein.
Vielleicht noch etwas zur Bisserkennug :
Kleine Rotaugen und Rotfedern Knallen meistens ohne Vorwarnung rein,oft schon beim absinken.
Bei größeren Rotaugen um 30 cm wirst du ein Vibrieren der Spitze bemerken bevor die Spitze sich leicht krümmt.
Bei Brassen ,keine Unterlagscheiben,wird die Spitze sachte aber bestimmt durchgebogen.Auch kommt es vor das die Vorgespannte Spitze plötzlich gerade ist,in dem Fall hat der Brassen den Korb schon angehogen und kommt auf dich zu.
Bei Karpfenbissen wird die Spitze meist ein kleines bisschen durchgebogen ,kommmt zurück und wird dann 
zügig durchgebogen.
Probier es mal und Berichte.


----------



## Cormoraner (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Habe heute mein Setup erneuert, konnte leider jedoch keine Bisse verwerten und testen da ich nicht einen Biss hatte. Leider!

Schlaufenmontage mit ca 70cm Vorfach und 2 Stück Hartmais direkt auf dem Haken. 2 Stk Mais auf dem Haar habe ich auch mal ausprobiert, auch keine Bisse.

War nur ca 1.5-2 Stunden am See, von daher passt schon :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

@ CORMORANER , tausch mal Hartmais gegen Gemüsemais !


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Auch heute mit der Pose unterwegs gewesen und zum Gespött des Vereins gemacht. Nichtmal eine Plötze konnte ich ranholen. Hatte wieder Hartmais benutzt (benutze ich jetzt seit ein paar Tagen, aber nie was drauf gefangen).

Solangsam mache ich mir echt nen Kopf ob der Wechsel auf Hartmais so toll war. Werde wieder süßen Gemüsemais aus der Dose probieren, damit fing ich an meinen alten Gewässer eig. immer gut.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

:g Siehe einen Post zurück.

Rotaugen und co haben schwierigkeiten mit dem Zeug.
Auch wenn er gut riecht.
Deshalb : Gemüsemais ,es sei denn du willst alles unter 3 Pfund Fischgewicht ausschließen. :q

Noch vergessen : Wenn du mal 4 oder mehr Stunden am Wasser bleibst,mach dir mal die Arbeit und zieh dir einen halben Liter Caster.Fürs Futter und als Hakenköder.


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Moin,
was meinst du mit nem halben Liter Caster? Sind das nicht die verpuppten schwarzen Maden? Soll ich die mit ins Futter mischen? Manchmal lege ich ein paar Maden mit in den Futterkorb - quasi 1. Schicht Futter 2. Schicht Maden/Mais 3. Schicht wieder Futter.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Moin,
> was meinst du mit nem halben Liter Caster? Sind das nicht die verpuppten schwarzen Maden? Soll ich die mit ins Futter mischen? Manchmal lege ich ein paar Maden mit in den Futterkorb - quasi 1. Schicht Futter 2. Schicht Maden/Mais 3. Schicht wieder Futter.



Verpuppte Maden genau .Wichtig ist aber das sie gerade hellbraun sind.Wenn sie schwarz sind sind sie unbrauchbar weil sie schwimmen.Mische die unters Futter und ruhig 2 -3 Hände davon zerdrücken und in die Futtermischung unterrühren.Maden und zerschnippelte Würmer können auch dazu.
Vorteil der Caster . Attraktiv ,richt gut,schmeckt noch besser und sättigt nicht.Hält die Fische länger am Platz.


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Gut, ich werde mal das Futter wechseln und wieder auf Süßmais gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Noch ein Tipp : Egal ob du Futter selber machst oder fertig kaufst.
Etappenweise anfeuchten,ziehen lassen  und durch ein grobes 
Sieb drücken.Nachfeuchten ,ziehen lassen und durch das Sieb drücken.Für deinen Futterkorb ist die Mischung dann gut wenn du einen festen Ballen aus ca. 1 Meter höhe in den Futtereimer fallen lässt und dieser aufbricht.
Dann Caster ,Maden usw. dazu. 
Wenn das Futter zu nass ist kann es nicht arbeiten und es bleibt ewig im Korb.
So,genug OT |supergri Mehr gerne via PN.


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Super, vielen Dank! Ich werde das alles beherzigen und auch mal kleinere Haken nutzen. Ich meine, auch die Großen kriegt man teilweise mit kleinen Haken gut gehakt.:m


----------



## A@lrounder (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Bin gestern ebenfalls am Wasser gewesen. Mit der Feeder ein Rotauge und 1 Güster...Auf die Posenrute mit Wurm tat sich nix...Naja nächstes mal ^^


----------



## Matthias_R (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

Mir erscheinen die 55 g WG etwas wenig. Wie schwer ist denn der Korb, der unten dran hängt? Ist vielleicht nicht genug "Vorspannung" auf der Schnur, so daß manche Bisse gar nicht erst erkannt werden?


----------



## Cormoraner (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

55G ist schon richtig, ist ja eig. eher ne Winkelpicker. Schnur ist gut vorgespannt und habe auch an der Dahme schon gute Fänge damit gemacht - insofern sollte die Rute als solches ja passen.

Fische im stillen Gewässer mit 20g und im leicht fließenden meist 40g.

Denke eher die Konstellation zu großer Haken mit Hartmais ist nicht sehr fängig.

Habe heute nochmal die Pose für 2 Stunden rausgeworfen, hatte aber leider nur noch Pinkies im Angelladen bekommen und die machen sich schlecht am 12er Haken. Die erste Minute gute Bisse, dann nichts mehr. Die Pinkies sind einfach immer aufgeplatzt auf dem "dicken" Hacken und haben nur wenige Sekunden gelebt. Denke mit richtiger Made und noch kleinerem Haken wäre es heute ein guter Tag gewesen.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich wieder auf süßen Dosenmais umsteigen - da ging eig. immer was!


----------



## thefinish (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Tangle Boom oder Schlaufenmontage? Probleme mit Bisserkennung beim Feedern!*

dünndrahtige zb Gamagatsu haken 1810b nur beispiel 
die castern vorher im sieb oder feinmaschigen kescher auftreibenden raussotieren ,kannst aber auch ein  schälchen mit wasser nehmen caster rein,da siehste dann welche was taugen
sonst treiben die am futterplatz auf und weg
und der fisch zieht mit


----------

